# My wife said to try something other than a pen



## Edgar (Apr 30, 2015)

My wife loves all her pens, but recently suggested that I should try something else. She loves tealight & votive candles, so with Mother's Day coming up, I decided to see if I could make her a tealight candle holder. I really like the way this piece of ERC turned out.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 30, 2015)

Great work


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 30, 2015)

Aren't your afraid she log onto the site and see it before Mother's Day?:tongue:
Looks great.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 30, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> Aren't your afraid she log onto the site and see it before Mother's Day?:tongue:
> Looks great.



Thanks - not much chance of that. She hates computers & only does what she has to with one out of sheer necessity. 

She has gotten to where she likes You Tube for learning new sewing techniques though, so there's still hope for her.


----------



## JimB (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice. My wife also loves tea lights. I have made several candle holders for her. They are easy and fun to make and like bottle stoppers you have unlimited design possibilities.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice! Love that ERC!


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 30, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 30, 2015)

Awesome very nicely done.


----------



## magpens (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice indeed, Edgar !! .. I suppose that ERC is Eastern Red Cedar ? .. Not a wood I am familiar with ... beautiful !


----------



## kenmic (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice job Edgar. Really like the way the graining is presented.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 30, 2015)

magpens said:


> Very nice indeed, Edgar !! .. I suppose that ERC is Eastern Red Cedar ? .. Not a wood I am familiar with ... beautiful !



That's correct, Mal.
Technically, ERC is the tree and the wood is "aromatic cedar wood", but who's quibbling about details? 

It cuts like butter and takes a great shine. It's one of my favorite woods & I keep a lot of it around for making all kinds of things.


----------



## Simsonicole (May 1, 2015)

What a brilliant idea! I make my own soy based tea lights and melts...got me thinking now!


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2015)

Nice gift for her Edgar.  Looks good.


----------



## SDB777 (May 3, 2015)

Bought a 1-1/4" Forstner drill bit for nothing but making tealight holders.  Just drill and do some extra sanding for the better fit, and BINGO!  Instant gift.

Like that you used ERC....what's the finish on it?




Scott (she'll love it) B


----------



## Edgar (May 3, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> Bought a 1-1/4" Forstner drill bit for nothing but making tealight holders.  Just drill and do some extra sanding for the better fit, and BINGO!  Instant gift.
> 
> Like that you used ERC....what's the finish on it?
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott - this one is just a Myland's Friction Polish finish.

I used a 1-7/8 Forstner on this one & I've since bought a 1-15/16 and a 2"'as well. I like the glass holders to keep wax & heat away from the wood & I plan to make a bunch more tea light & votive holders so these 3 bits will give me flexibility to set the glass holders at various depths.

I know I could turn the recess, but a Forstner bit is soooo easy.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 3, 2015)

edohmann said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't your afraid she log onto the site and see it before Mother's Day?:tongue:
> ...



It sounds like your wife and my wife are a lot alike! Mine can't stand computers, but loves some good YouTube videos for poly clay tutorials (and Dr. Phil).

That's a lovely tea light holder!


----------



## PapaTim (May 11, 2015)

I love using ERC, you never know how mild or wild it will look but it never disappoints. I like the way your tea light holder shape brought out an almost heart shaped area, perfect for Mothers Day.


----------

